# iPhone 4



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone pre-ordering on 6/15?
I am!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If at&t had service here i would consider getting one. The only thing we got around here is verizion. I live in the 3% AT&T doesnt cover. lol


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

heck I just got my 3gs a month ago lol


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

I am getting two for the ichat feature :bigeyes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

facetime


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> facetime


Right, ichat is the app on the Mac OS. You will need two to get any FACE TIME with anyone :aargh4:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

do you really think we need to pre order???


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

going to wait to see if the iphone makes it way to t-mobile...running a hacked 3g now on t-mobile but the 3g doesn't work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tmobile wont be getting iphone. verizon neither.
at&t still.

i will preorder mine cause it will be shipped direct to my door. i wont need to visit an at&t store.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

hell yea i got to finsh this parking garge to get that check


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

I so need a new IPhone i still have GEN1 Back when apple knew how to make em=) the aluminum body feels better and Most durable phone i ever owned, My screen has been broke for months and it still works fine.. Im for sure going to order one, Just hope the data plans dont get to crazy.Is it true AT&T is loosing the Unlimited data plan ? im going to miss my 20 dollar data plan with text. One thing i wish they would add is tethering for the laptop i guess other country's have it but not in the US.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what about at&t cancelling unlimited plans .. i heard a little about it .. wondering if anyone knows more about it


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to have one but Not on AT&T.. It just dont work here..

Rumors rumors rumors of verizon getting it ARGH


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

people who currently have unlimited data will keep it for $30 (me )
only new contracts will be on the new data pricing tiers.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

does that include people with black berries . but if someone upgraded to an i phone would u still have your unlimited plan


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> tmobile wont be getting iphone. verizon neither.
> at&t still.
> 
> i will preorder mine cause it will be shipped direct to my door. i wont need to visit an at&t store.


 
I think i'm still going to wait until AT&T's exclusive contract expires, which i think is this year, and see were the pieces fall. But then again I may just say screw it and go to at&t. Depending on how there plan prices are.

Scott


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> does that include people with black berries . but if someone upgraded to an i phone would u still have your unlimited plan


that's likely going to be a no. i think yo have to have a current iphone data unlimited plan for $30 a month.

by the way, you can dial *639# on your phone and u will receive a text message letting you know if u can upgrade to new devices and get them at the subsidized pricing.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

walker said:


> does that include people with black berries . but if someone upgraded to an i phone would u still have your unlimited plan


 yes you can i just did that a couple weeks ago it all transfered and nothing on the plan changed


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm just goin to stick with the crack berry for now .......


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got the HTC Evo. It's sweet so far. It has a hot spot for laptops in stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the evo is the top of the line droid phone. my brother is getting the incredible in about 12 days. already prepaid - its not shipped yet due to backorder or something.

the mobile hotspot - ya it works as a wireless router. that's tight there. i think it can handle 8 devices.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Well i never knew that !! That EVO is probably going to be my next phone.That is very tight !! I wish IPHONE did it though .


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah I don't remember what they said it can handle 5,6,8. I don't know if ill use that part but that's sweet. It plays video good too. We only have 3g hear yet 4g should be hear this fall.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i ordered this morning!
one has my name on it!

:woot:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

does the droid have a flash player?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what ya gonna do w/ ur old one?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, the droid supports flash. 
i wish apple would allow that.. so far its not a major problem for me.

the old one will be kept as a spare. learned a nice lesson when lisa dropped hers in water and 20 mins later we spent $425 for a replacement.

turned out her old one was just fine and now blake has it. so we now pay for 3 iphones.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ah. good call. guess ima just have to go buy one if i want one haha..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

trying to order mine but dang computer isnt wanting to load the page i need loaded lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Early Bird (me) got his worm


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

I passed by the at&t store here in lake charles, and it seemed very busy. I guess their taking pre orders on the store. Im going to hold out for the white one though. Wonder when they will come out? I've had the old 3g for 2yrs, time for an upgrade!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it is time 

there's no eta for white yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's a summarization of new stuff mainly concerning hardware specs


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

3g and 3gs are going to be able to upgrade to the new iOS4 software later this month through i tunes for free. Thats awesome cause i just got the old lady a 3gs and boy shes gunna be jelious when i get the 4. YE-HAW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I am going to be patient and wait for my upgrade in Febuary and get the 4...Just 9 more months to go :aargh4:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Verizion dont have 3g where i live. Its all 1XEV.:aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hd video shot with the iphone 4

Exklusive video taken with iPhone 4 on Vimeo


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

HD video and imovies will make some sick ridin flicks. Puts em to music too


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> hd video shot with the iphone 4
> 
> Exklusive video taken with iPhone 4 on Vimeo



The video quality is amazing..:rockn:


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

just upgraded to the new iOS 4.....came out today....thought i would give it a shot for a couple days and get used to it before the new iPhone 4 on Thursday....multi-tasking is awesome!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am downloading the iOS4 right now...Ready to give it a try...But I can't wait to be able to record HD vids while out riding!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

make sure you also do the Pandora upgrade....also a zoom on the camera, multitasking....wow this is nice!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks bigdaddy...just started the Pandora upgrade...That is gonna be nice


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I've got to wait atleast 6monthes til my contract is up. Does the iOS4 differ that much?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

differs HUGE! but alot of the upgrades don't work if you have a 3g.....you need a 3gs to use the multitasking.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

how do you do the multitasking, all i have found out so far on this is the background stays through your pages and camera has a zoom anymore cool features


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good to know. im not even upgrading my 3G. it'll stay jailbroken on 3.0.

as for the 4, it should ship tomorrow!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

woot!! i just got my fedex tracking number yeehaw!! its shipped!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

suweeet listening to pandora and surfing mimb on my phone cant get no better then that hahahaha so long sirius radio hahahaha even though i have that also


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm getting a worried....i've read alot of people on FB and here that folks have their tracking numbers....i haven't received anything yet?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bigdaddy said:


> i'm getting a worried....i've read alot of people on FB and here that folks have their tracking numbers....i haven't received anything yet?


when did you pre-order?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm waiting on ATTs Droid to be released. Going to be a bad mama jamma.


----------

